# Smokers--Read this!



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

From MSNBC.comOct. 15 ï¿½ Smokers who take certain antidepressants like Prozac and Zoloft run a dramatically lower risk of a first heart attack, a study suggests. The study found that smokers who took selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, or SSRIs, reduced their chances of a heart attack by 65 percent compared with smokers who didnï¿½t.


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

Do tell. I am on prozac and I am a pack a day (or a little less) smoker.


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Wow..finally good news for us smokers







Im a pack a day girl myself







Was on Prozac, then Remeron..spent 2 days on celexa..now today im on Buspar...Aussiedeb


----------

